# Solved: Tablet reviews?



## Danboy (Feb 1, 2001)

We have decided to get a router for our house and I am planning on buying the wife a tablet, I think. She wants to be able to set in another room and read, check facebook out, check the web and watch movies. At first she talked about the Kindle Fire HX then she saw a Apple IPad Air that a friend of hers has, so we are looking at them also. I don't mind paying for the Apple but with so many choices I would like to find a website that would help us decide which tablet would give us the best bang for our bucks, we don't even know how much 16GB's is. I value the opinions of the folks here at TSG so feel free to pass your thoughts on. Thanks,


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

quite a few now on the market, 
I'm not an expert, but for me apple is the top of the range 
having said that I have recently been impressed with the samsung TAB models which are a lot cheaper 

16gbs is the amount of storage space available on the tablet - there are lots of options to store online now.
with the samsung, you can also use a micoSD card to expand the memory (as far as I know , the ipad models still do not have these feature yet) 

but as i'm not an expert , wait for others to answer
if i had the budget , i would probably get the ipad .


----------



## bp936 (Oct 13, 2003)

I like my new Samsund 8 inch T310 tablet, not too big and better readable than a cell. And takes beautiful pictures. MicroSD is where I keep pictures and music.
I bought Printershare($ 13) and it prints wirelessly. Bluetooth runs well. I also liked the price and there is a lot of free stuff on GoogleApps as etaf said.


----------



## ChristineT (Dec 3, 2003)

I bought a Samsung 10.1 Note, and there isn't a thing that is negative, other than the non responsive ... absent customer service at Samsung USA.
It was quite a bit cheaper than Apple, and I use it for everything your wife wants.
I love it as my "belly TV" when my husband hogs the big TV.


----------



## Danboy (Feb 1, 2001)

I ended up buying her the iPad Air, 32 GB. She loves it, I can't seem to get it out of her hands. Thanks for all the replies. :up:


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

:up: thanks for letting us know 
*You can mark your own threads solved using the







button at the top of the page of the thread in the upper left corner.*


----------

